# Your Pits bark?



## amstafflady (Dec 14, 2010)

Cerena is my first pitbull. I am surprised by the sound of her bark. It just doesn't fit the dog. She has a shrill bark that could peel paint of walls! She doesn't bark often but when she wants attention she will bark and it's always yappie like a little dog. Is this normal for pits?


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

How old is she?

My boy didn't get his big dog bark until 6-7 months of age.


----------



## amstafflady (Dec 14, 2010)

We adopted her... they said they thought she was about two years old? I really don't know.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

*shrugs* That just might be the way she barks.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Actually in my experience when pits bark it IS very high pitch and sounds like little ankle bitter then you get greeted with this big muscle bound beast and it like lol hello there. anyway i have been around several that have that bark, i was very surprised when cheza developed a deep bark as i am not used to that i mean business sound coming from a pit before.


----------



## amstafflady (Dec 14, 2010)

Cerena barks for attention or if our Boston barks, she will bark. I was worried who ever had her before the rescue may have done something hideous to her. It good to know that it's normal.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya i wouldn't worry about it


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

dooney has a huge bark looks like it belongs to a dog twice the size. He doesn't do it often at all the last time he barked out loud was at a show in Oct. when some dog was screaming at him and they could not get close to each other . then he started barking. My female Zoey never barks, she has a wicked sounding grow snarl mix though. I have heard a lot of APBT the kind of scream instead of bark.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> dooney has a huge bark looks like it belongs to a dog twice the size.


That's the kind of bark Kane has. If you didn't see him, it'd sound like he was a mastiff by how big his bark is. That's actually his "alert-bark".

He does have a different higher-pitched bark when we're playing around. Almost sounds like a yodel.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

k8nkane said:


> That's the kind of bark Kane has. If you didn't see him, it'd sound like he was a mastiff by how big his bark is. That's actually his "alert-bark".
> 
> He does have a different higher-pitched bark when we're playing around. Almost sounds like a yodel.


Yeah its funny if the guys in my Sch. club said man he sound more like a Rotti. He does the screaming bark too.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol all mine have a big dog bark except cali she barks like a **** hound she howls more then anything lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Lily has a very deep bark & barely past the 6 month mark... Lex on the other hand never really developed a mature bark. Does this weird shrill & wicked annoying, usually when he's wanting out of the kennel if I left him in there for errands - he's a big ole baby... But they both have a similar alert bark if someone's knocking on the door or kids cutting through our lawn.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

My gizmo had had a raspy/deep bark which I liked lol ANd ashes bark sounds like a male lol very deep lol But Ive heard a lot of pit bulls have high pitched barks My eldest one has a high pitch one.


----------



## Deadbolt (Dec 30, 2010)

When I went to the shelter the other week most had a normal bark to a high pitch bark but one of the bullys in there had the most massive earth shattering bark Ive ever heard! When he barked the rest stopped! I liked him but he was a mean SOB!


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 2, 2011)

All of mine have their own distinct bark, but Bella's bark is the deepest. At times, she sounds more "**** dog" than anything else, and Lord help us all if she starts howling.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I've had alot of pits in 32 years.most have deep voices.some that don't go on alert and just yip and yap are shrill.
throughout though I've always had 2-3 as house dogs.
and they scare my big dumb self.it just rocks me to the core.I mean,I get chills when my present pit barks. 
I've always adressed talking dogs by their vocalization.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

william williamson said:


> I've had alot of pits in 32 years.most have deep voices.some that don't go on alert and just yip and yap are shrill.
> throughout though I've always had 2-3 as house dogs.
> and they scare my big dumb self.it just rocks me to the core.I mean,I get chills when my present pit barks.
> I've always adressed talking dogs by their vocalization.


funny you say that the first time Dooney barked in the house it freaked us out. we were watching a movie and a hound dog started barking. And he went nuts. It was loud and he seemed so angry at the fact that he could hear this dog in the house, but not see him.:hammer::hammer:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL Marley who is pit and rott mix has the annoying scream bark sometimes. He sounds like a girl LOL. Dosia on the other hand sounds like what you guys are saying about Kane and Dooney you'd think there was a huge mastiff in the yard lol. Dosia does it a lot when he hears cats fighting out side of the fence. He's very protective of his little kitty she always runs into the back yard when theres cats on her tail lol.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

My Tyson sounds like a little kid whining when he was attention... you would almost say he sounds like he's cring and he's 6 years old ans weighs about 80lbs. Cali is 5 years old and her bark is like you described a little dog.. I think each dog has it's own individual sound


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I've had alot of pits in 32 years.most have deep voices.some that don't go on alert and just yip and yap are shrill.
> throughout though I've always had 2-3 as house dogs.
> and they scare my big dumb self.it just rocks me to the core.I mean,I get chills when my present pit barks.
> I've always adressed talking dogs by their vocalization.


The first time Kane ever did his Mastiff alert-bark, he was sitting on the couch next to me, soft music was playing in the background while I was getting some work done on the laptop.

I heard someone knock on the door and just about crapped my pants at the sound of Kane's gravelly, booming bark as he made a flying leap off the couch towards the door. LOL.

I was like, WTH man, where did this big dog come from? :rofl:

He wouldn't shut up, either, until I told him it was okay and he could see the plumbing guy on the porch, and then Kane's tail started to thump against the door. The plumbing guy looked like he was wondering if he shouldn't have just turned around and left, haha.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

When Maggie is excited or just "talking" to me she has a high pitched warbling kind of bark. She was pretty quiet when we got her but living with a coonhound has taught her the "pleasure of random vocalization" and she imitates a lot of his sounds. And not very well - LOL!

But, I found out by coming in the front door rather than the back on a couple of snowy nights that she can put some bass in her voice and bark deeply. I wasn't sure she would say anything if anyone broke in, but now I think she'll at least try to sound impressive - from the top of the stairs!


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

They bark, high pitched barks lol. They also make all sorts of other non-canine noises lol. I swear they`re gunna start talking soon.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta sounds like hse has a sore thoat all the time. But yes it is higher pitched than all the other dogs.


----------



## Aximus Prime (Dec 15, 2009)

Axel is a 60 lb 18 month old Male APBT. When he barks because the other dogs are barking his bark is very deep and lazy sounding. When he barks on alert (with hair standing up on his back) his bark is ferocious sounding and much higher pitched.


----------



## hackyzac (Jan 13, 2011)

Swagger has a pretty serious deep bark

he never uses it though, he's a lover


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

I have one that sounds like some kind of **** Hound, lol..Graspy...hahahaha...Guess it's the Terrier in Him, like Jack Russel ...lol


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beastley has 3 types of barks. One sounds like a yowl very high pitched like he's talking to you. That is when he's trying to annoy you to play with him. One is more of a whimpy when he doesn't get his way and then a very deep sharp bark alerting us that someone is near.


----------

